# "50s Columbia fire arrow



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

I finally got my hands on this one. A bit of running around but I'm psyched, love my two speeds. Other then tires this all there. This should clean up real nice. Killer seat pedals and grips. It is at the end of a long line as far as getting brought up to speed but it is on the list. Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 12, 2021)

What kind of head light is that?  Good project, looks like a complete and straight example. Have you tried looking up the year?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

Oilit said:


> What kind of head light is that?  Good project, looks like a complete and straight example. Have you tried looking up the year?




I didn't get a chance to dig into it yet , some mentioned 55/56 because in 57 the rear rack went to chrome. The 2 speed hub seems to have a slightly different shape then some others I have. The light is a Delta, the bike is nice and straight it was well kept.


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice score. I saw that on Craigslist and should have snapped it up. What a great look it has. 
I'm in Cohoes...have we ever dealt with each other in the past? My name is Kevin.
Congratulations!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 13, 2021)

Monark52 said:


> Nice score. I saw that on Craigslist and should have snapped it up. What a great look it has.
> I'm in Cohoes...have we ever dealt with each other in the past? My name is Kevin.
> Congratulations!




Thanks, no I'm somewhat new to cabe only over a year for me. Glad I beat you to it, we should meet up for a ride this summer. Paul


----------



## all riders (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice and looks like it will clean up well. It is probably a '56-57 as both the rear rack and fenders are painted--I believe they changed for the '58. Also,



 your tank has a horn--this turned to a Bermuda bell in 58.   Here is a picture of my '58


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 14, 2021)

all riders said:


> Very nice and looks like it will clean up well. It is probably a '56-57 as both the rear rack and fenders are painted--I believe they changed for the '58. Also,View attachment 1390912
> 
> your tank has a horn--this turned to a Bermuda bell in 58.   Here is a picture of my '58



I'm psyched for this one. are those original pedals? Someone did me a favor and kept mine out of the weather most its life.


----------



## all riders (Apr 14, 2021)

Pedals are original to a 1960 fire arrow that I have(totally different style).  The 60 is now wearing the pedals from the 58 which are a match to yours


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 Niiice Score! I love those half tank Columbias! Only thing I never liked was the "pinched" lopped off fenders as I call them. They needed an indent to resemble the Whizzer nose/tip or something in my opinion.

You going to stuff some Columbia Superb 26x2.125" tires under it ???
 I think once it's cleaned, greased, & wax they'd Really Set It Off! Even for a Red bike  hahaha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> You going to stuff some Columbia Superb 26x2.125" tires under it ??




Funny you should mention that with all the talk in a few threads lately about fitting larger tires on middle weights. I wonder if the peaked fenders might help. The fenders seem smaller then other middleweights I have.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 16, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Funny you should mention that with all the talk in a few threads lately about fitting larger tires on middle weights. I wonder if the peaked fenders might help. The fenders seem smaller then other middleweights I have.



I know you have a ballooner in the stable somewhere. Could always test it out. Correction re looked over the pics & albeit the fenders may not tuck the tires it looks like height wise the front could be fine


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2021)

I have a set of cheng shin 2" white walls I had intended for another bike that I'm going to try.


----------



## all riders (Apr 16, 2021)

In the picture of my '58 you can see that the rear tire is a 2.125---it does not rub.  I agree: they are not my favorite fenders and I think they need their own name--rather than peaked they are more "standing seam" .  Like a metal roof they are made in two halves and joined by a crimped seam. a good dent can be the beginning of the whole thing unzipping


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 16, 2021)

all riders said:


> In the picture of my '58 you can see that the rear tire is a 2.125---it does not rub.  I agree: they are not my favorite fenders and I think they need their own name--rather than peaked they are more "standing seam" .  Like a metal roof they are made in two halves and joined by a crimped seam. a good dent can be the beginning of the whole thing unzipping



If that is the case (I haven't seen them in person) you could always unseam them & widen them if you're into custom. Carefully Half them, drill a line of holes, use rivits, spikes, & or flat screws to simulate the air craft stud look. That is 1 thing I liked about the Hopalong Cassidy bikes. Jesse James builds his motorcycle fenders that way basically; 1 sheet of partially shaped metal split down the middle & then seam welded. With bicycle fenders being thin I would be cautious about welding that much. Brazing would be my 1st choice but I know how you Original paint guys are. Custom guys get it though


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 17, 2021)

Also note that Westfield's chrome was nowhere near the quality of Schwinn's!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2021)

Oilit said:


> What kind of head light is that?  Good project, looks like a complete and straight example. Have you tried looking up the year?




Looks like the early Delta ball light that Schwinn also used on the 1954 + Corvettes.


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2021)

I always liked this model and would like to find a nice one.


----------

